# Harvey Buck



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

http://troftyphoto.com/gallery2/main.ph ... f06866d7de

This buck was taken near Harvey, ND this weekend. Great deer! :beer:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I think I would have to of passed and waited on a bigger one!!!

Nice Buck!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW thats just awesome!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea im not gonna sleep at night


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Baby!!!!!.....management buck.... :wink:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

WOW! What a sweet deer. He must have been scouting him all year, or for a few years.

Spoiler92


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Now thats a DANDY!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes that is a DANDY !!!! A friend of mine sent me the pics a few days ago, he said the guy who got the buck is a great and true outdoorsman like no other he has seen. That's always nice to know too, no hanky panky just huntin. Congrats to the owner of that magnificent buck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Yes that is a DANDY !!!! A friend of mine sent me the pics a few days ago, he said the guy who got the buck is a great and true outdoorsman like no other he has seen. That's always nice to know too, no hanky panky just huntin. Congrats to the owner of that magnificent buck.


Yep thats the only way to do it for big deer.

Unlike the guy who shot the state record muley last year. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So what is the story behind the buck? Can someone in the know find out? That kind of buck has to have a great story behind it! Where was it taken? Did the landowner get him? Any initial measurements taken?

WOW!

Benelli


----------



## ND_Kid (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome looking buck. Congrats! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang I forgot for sure, I'll mail and ask, but if I remember right it green scored 230 and change non typical.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm sure we will hear all about it in a fall or winter issue of "North American Whitetail" magazine.....Pretty good guess it will be featured eventually in NAW


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Its in velvet, 230....if it was out of velvet it would be HUGE.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i'm sure he was just days away from shedding his velvet. he's all finished growing. if he's gonna get into the 230s, i think it will be a new state record...maybe not for nontypical though. i'm not sure...does anyone know what the nontypical state record is with bow??

kase


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great deer. He actually looks like he is fairly young in the face. Fantastic.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

woulda passed on him and waited for one that taste better


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

If he would have stripped his velved he probly would have scored less, as velvet probably adds a little extra mass in the cirum. measurements. Does anyone know how much more a deer scores when he's taken in velvet? Its gotta help.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I think I saw somewhere it said that a deer in velvet scores about 10% higher than in hard antler. Sounds about right, they do shrink a bit when they dry out.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I hunt around Harvey... This just gets my blood pumping when I see a picture of a quality buck.

I am hoping to get a nice buck during muzzleloader season...

Good luck this fall guys! :wink:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

just a rumor but i heard the buck was only in the 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 years old range.


----------



## mjollnir (Oct 17, 2002)

Just to let you guys know. He got it on his Grandfathers land and it wasn't even the one he scouted.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW, Great buck you have there. If I saw something like that only 5 feet away I still would probably miss it with buck fever.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

HOLY CRAP that right their is a really nice deer!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Very Nice, congrats!


----------

